# last frontier



## Preach (Nov 12, 2007)

What people groups or countries would be considered less than 1% Christianity? Does anyone know where I can get a list? Thanks


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Nov 12, 2007)

Operation World is a book that has all the official stats on every nation in the world. Gives a brief overview on known ministries there and even items for prayer. May be a good place for you to start.


----------



## etexas (Nov 12, 2007)

Puritan Sailor said:


> Operation World is a book that has all the official stats on every nation in the world. Gives a brief overview on known ministries there and even items for prayer. May be a good place for you to start.


 I have a cpoy and I find it useful.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 12, 2007)

Go to Joshua Project - Unreached Peoples of the World

Or go to Wickipedia and look up "Unreached People Group"


Or click this link: http://www.missionresources.com/upgframes-v.html



A far as countries go, the Arab Islam States are all high priorities, but impossible to get into as a "missionary" - you would have to be creative.

Linguistics-wise, India and Indonesia are the highest needs for Bible Translation. Indo for instance still has 127 unreached people groups, plus 14 unreached groups in Papua. An example of an unreached group would be the S undanese of West J Ava who are 35 million and less than 1/2 of 1 percent Christian.


Why are you researching this?


----------

